# colt/kenya tree question



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

so I took a colt coral out of my dad's tank that wasn't doing so well and I placed it into my tank in an attempt to nurse it back to health. 

it seems to be improving, the stalks have definitely gotten longer but it is still drooped over. I was wondering if anyone knows a way to strengthen the stalks to get them upright again, or anything that I should feed it specifically. please share your knowledge! and thank you in advance! =]


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

what are your water params vs. your dads tank including daytime and night time temps?


----------



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

sorry for the delay, here is the test results for my tank...

day time temp around 77-79
night time temp around 74
Nitrate - 10 ppm
Nitrite - 0
Hardness - 280 ppm
Alkalinity - 120 ppm
pH - about 7.5 

my dad's tank
day time temp. 81
night time temp. 76

and the water params. were basically the same(we use the same water for our water changes.)


----------

